# Schwinn chainguard rear bolt specs



## zuissjw1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the specifications on the pan head screw used at the rear of the "standard" Schwinn 26" bike chainguard from the 60's - 70's?  Does 10/32" tapered sound correct?  Is this something that  a good hardware store carries or so unique I'll have to do the forum or ebay search?  Boring question and post, but I want to finish this bike.  Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't take this offensivly, but I have rarely, if ever seen somebody so particular about correct parts for their bike. To me, if it fits and looks nice, it will work. Original hardware doesn't hurt either, matter of fact, I take it when I can. But I don't know if anybody actually recorded hardware specs of bikes 40 years ago. If no luck here, talk to the guys on the Schwinn forums.


----------



## zuissjw1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I posted because I am missing this bolt.  I've tried the common bolts I have been able to find around this size and none seem to fit.  My question is what size do I look for, not the exact original specs?  If I had a bolt that fit I would be happy, original or not.

Thanks for the PM and the answer.  It is a 10-32 thread.  I just had to run a tap through to clean them up.  Bought a bolt at the hardware store and bike is now finished


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2010)

*Check This Link......*

This guy has a complete set,I think it's a fair price and I'm going to order a couple.......... .......http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-O-E-M-hardw...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335ae5702b

Pat


----------

